# Anyone have experience with the Chicco Trevi vs. Cortina Strollers?



## michanders4 (Jul 24, 2008)

I decided to officially go with the Chicco Keyfit 30 infant carseat. I found one in adventure from Bed Bath and Beyond and used a couple of gift cards toward it. The original one we were planning on getting was the cubes one from BRU and the matching cubes Cortina stroller. BRU doesn't seem to carry the Cortina in Adventure; however I know I could still use any Cortina stroller with the car seat - it just won't match. I do like the looks of the Trevi in Adventure and of course love that it will match AND it's cheaper (this is going to be one of the bigger items left on my registry). I also am aware that the baby won't be in the carseat and stroller together for too long so it absolutely doesn't matter if they don't match. In short, I can see a few differences with the Trevi vs. Cortina strollers and am wondering if anyone can give me any opinions on which one is better to have - compact and lightweight or bigger and maybe more functional?

And yes they do make the Cortina in Adventure which I do like, but Babies R Us doesn't carry it and that is where I am going to register.

TIA!!


----------



## somelady (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the cubes keyfit and the trevi in adventure







I checked the chicco site and they actually don't make the trevi in cubes. I wanted the trevi because it's smaller/lighter. Anyway.... I actually haven't used the stroller much, mostly been carrying him in a sling. I haven't had any problems with the stroller when I have used it, including wheelying over curbs and occasional forays through the grass. I haven't tried adjusting the harness because I don't see him going anywhere, though I do fasten it with no trouble. One of our friends has the cortina, and I haven't seen them use it either (haven't seen them since they had the baby) the main thing I've seen that you get with the cortina and not the trevi is the cortina will stand when folded and the trevi won't.


----------



## camillebro (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have any experience with the Trevi, but I wanted to share my opinion on the Cortina, which is what we have. To me, the Cortina seems awfully bulky, even when folded up, so takes up a lot of room in my car, which is where it mostly lives. The plastic window-like thing on the top of the shade drove me nuts this summer when my guy was really little. I felt like I had to constantly find ways to keep it covered in order to protect him from the sun. My other complaint about the Cortina is that if you have the kiddo in his infant seat, or if you have the stroller seat reclined, there is very little storage space underneath, and it is hard to access.
On the positive side, the stroller is easy to fold/unfold, and rides smoothly over grass and on our dirt/gravel road. It is also pretty light for as large as it is. I can hold my squirmy 20 lb. dude in one arm while using the other to pull the stroller out of the back of the car and unfold it.
Hope this helps.


----------

